

OS X: Dowload "iTunes festival"-streams using your terminal - dmorre
https://plus.google.com/110510520701324481235/posts/9t4zHcNGBXN

======
ansy
Wouldn't a better archival method be archive.org if that is legal or
bittorrent if it's not? These instructions are cool and all, but the former
are a bit more practical for the purposes of saving the music for posterity.

------
MikeCapone
Can someone explain what this is? I'm not sure I get it.

~~~
hollerith
Apple made some free music available through the iTunes Music Store, and here
are some instructions for saving that free music to your hard drive.

~~~
dlehman
...because the free music is disappearing (forever) in a few days.

